# 1st ride of the season



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

Us slow people finally got on the trails this week and Gromit, the trail mutt, updated her blog about that. The Trail Mutt Reports A couple of photos will be posted below and these were all taken on Michigan Tech trails, in Houghton MI. These would be a dogs perspective. Hope you enjoy them.

Arly Aronson
Superior Tandems.com


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

We have been lucky on the east coast this year as the winter was very mild and we were able to ride the entire time. Glad you're able to get out once again. Nice pics and a sweet looking area to ride.:thumbsup:
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks, We keep thinking we should head east and ride more trails out your way. We also had a mild winter and this is MUCH earlier than we normally begin to ride. And thanks :thumbsup: for posting photos of your trails. Nice photos is what will draws us to whatever area.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you, Gromit.


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*More rides, Swedetown trails Calumet, MI*

We again got our "out of shape" butts out for rides over the weekend. Seems we forget our camera most of the time!! :madman: One photo is below, but more are on the trail mutts blog. Hope you like them.

The Trail Mutt Reports

If any of you characters get up to our neck of the woods, do get in touch because we'd love to guide you on a ride.. I should add that if you like to check the trails out area in our area, look for Mi tech trails, Houghton MI. These are just a few blocks from our humble home. Plus Churning Rapids, Hancock, Swedetown trails Calumet, MI and of course Copper Harbor. These would be Gromit's favorite! www.copperharbortrails.org


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*Tech Trail photos added*

Why is this list so quiet??? :???: We got in a GREAT ride yesterday on some trails located a few blocks from our home. These are at Mi Tech in Houghton, MI if anyone is familiar with them. Gromit did add a report with some photos to her blog.

The Trail Mutt Reports

Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes it is quiet...our first ride was new years at Alafia and Boyette. Followed by a few local off-road rides. San-Felasco and the weekend after that ended our off-road season it seems.

After two months of no riding, we have finally gotten back on the road tandem for what will likely be until late fall or maybe I'll give the back an entire year to recover. That means no off-road for us until September / October or possibly January.

I do have a great Fandango that needs a new home...

PK


----------

